# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Krijime në gjuhë të huaja >  Korrespondenz mit Gott

## ALBA

Ich bin ein Protestant. Ein chronischer Protestant. Ich protestiere gegen alle Sachen die sich bewegen, weil sie sich zu schnell bewegen, und gegen alle Sachen die sich nicht bewegen, weil sie sich  nicht bewegen, gleichwohl protestiere ich auch gegen die Sachen die sich zu langsam bewegen, eben weil sie  zu langsam nach vorne rutschen. Und ich habe genug Gründe noch fundamentaler Protestant zu werden, als das was ich heute bin. Seit Jahren bemühe ich mich eine Wahrheit zu finden, gelungen ist es mir aber nicht. Ich versuchte Zuckerkörner und Salzkörner zu trennen, die so schrecklich gemischt waren. Sie waren zu klein und seit tausend Jahren gemischt. Um so was trennen zu können braucht man göttliche Kompetenz. Aus Not und aus Liebe zur Wahrheit  entstand diese Korrespondenz mit Gott.
Da ich in dieser chaotischen Lage war, entschloß ich dem Gott eine Email zu senden, so dass ich die richtigen Informationen kriege, die ich unbedingt brauche.  Die Zeit war reif, und ich mußte handeln.
Ich brauchte seine Adresse und hier begann mein Abenteuer. Ich rief im Vatikan an und fragte nach der Anschrift Gottes. Man sagte mir Gott habe keine Adresse und keine " Htpp" und er besitze keine " dot com. " Gott sei überall. Rief ich einen Imam und fragte ihn auch. Er sagte Allahu Egbar  habe keine Adresse und er sei überall. Ich rief einen Rabin und die Antwort war die gleiche. Dieses Überallsein machte mir Probleme und gefiel mir gar nicht. Öfter hörte ich in meinem Schlafzimmer beim Liebe machen Geräusche. Es war mir unangenehm, weil die Geräusche mal von unten und mal von oben kamen. Mal konnte ich sie nicht lokalisieren. So etwas auch wenn es von Gott kommt, ist störend und ich konnte nicht verstehen was sucht er in meinem Schlafzimmer, mindestens hier möchte ich allein sein. Jetzt konnte ich wirklich nicht verstehen warum Gott überall sein soll, so wie die Stasi. In meinem Schlafzimmer liebe ich nur meine Nächste, aber da mache ich wirklich keine Sünden. Ich fühlte mich verfolgt und beobachtet, ständig! Warum diese Kontrolle, das verstehe  ich wirklich nicht!
Da ich keine Adresse in Erfahrung bringen konnte, von denen, die diese Adresse wissen und haben sollten, rief ich die Auskunft an.
-"Deutsche Telekom guten Tag , was kann ich für Sie tun ?"
-"Die Adresse Gottes, bitte !"
-" Wie ist sein Familienname ?
-	Ich schaute um mich herum, kratzte mich am Kopf und sagte : " Ich weiß es nicht "
-	" In welcher Stadt wohnt er ?
-	" Er wohnt überall, sagte ich, " oder auf einem anderen Planeten."
-	" Es tut mir Leid, wir haben keine Adressen von Überall, nur von diesem Planeten. Um diese Adresse zu bekommen, müssen Sie die Toten anrufen. Ich empfehle Ihnen Mobilcom."
-	 Ich konnte nicht verstehen warum die Toten eine solch wichtige Adresse wissen sollten und nicht die Lebenden. Nicht einmal der Vatikan, nicht einmal der Rabin und der Imam aber ein Toter konnte sie wissen!!! Ein Toter weiß die Adresse Gottes! Die Toten wissen mehr, als die Lebenden, es ist nicht zu fassen! Jetzt verstehe ich die Reaktion Putins! Er beförderte 129 Russen in Jenseits!  Warum ? Weil die Russen sollten ein neue Adresse lernen. Die Russen sollen mehr als die anderen wiessen, wie eh und je ! Ich fand es kool dass er sich entschuldigte. 129 russische Familien blieben teilweise kinderlos und er sagte einfach Entschuldigung wie wenn jemand den anderen aus versehen in den Fuss tritt und sagt " Entschuldigung bitte" und das war´es!
-	"Haben Sie die Adresse vom Teufel ?", fuhr ich fort, nur aus Neugier. Diese Adresse wollte ich eigentlich gar nicht haben.
-	" Erwin Teufel ", fragte sie.
-	" Einen Teufel ", egal wie seine Vorname ist !
-	" Ja, die lautet: erwin@teufel.com
-	" Und warum haben sie die Adresse vom Teufel, und nicht von Gott," fragte ich wütend.
-	" Weil Teufel Opposition Gottes ist, und die Opposition ist jetzt die CDU."
-	"Sie haben wahrscheinlich auch die Adresse des Hundes,", fügte ich hinzu!
-	" Klar " sagte die angenehme telekomstimme, so angenehm wie die 0190 Stimme!  dieterhundt@t-online.de
-	" Das ist eine verrückte Welt " , meinte ich. Man hat die Adresse Teufels, man hat die Adresse des Hundes, aber nicht Gottes, was für eine teuflische und animalische Diskriminierung!
-	Es blieb mir nichts anderes übrig, als allein zu suchen.

Die erste Email schickte ich mit gott@t-online.de  und bekam diese Antwort :"  gott@t-online.de> ... unknown user / Teilnehmer existiert nicht:" 
" Die Deutschen sind nicht so religiös", dachte ich. "Gut, ich versuche mit Vatikan und folgende Adresse: deus@vatican.org. Minuten später war die Anwort da, mit folgendem Text. Vatikan schwarzes Loch im Himmel, Bekannt als " Homo Homines Erektion est !" Bekannt für sein ORG am Ende die sie absichtlich ohne " IE" schreiben. 
" Huh", dachte ich,  immerhin eine Antwort von unbekannter Stelle. Ich muss weiter versuchen. Und schrieb eine neue Adresse: gott@hi.net.com  " Hi " für  Himmel. "Net", daß er mit mir nett ist. Die Antwort dauerte auch nicht lange mit folgendem Text. " unknown user / Dämon delivri massage. "Verdammte Scheiße" dachte ich. Der Dämon kontrolliert die Korrespondenz Richtung Himmel. Unterschrift unten: Die Adresse luzifer@666.com.hier
" Uhuuu " , habe ich gezittert vor Angst. Ich trennte die Internetverbindung für eine Weile. Ich mußte mich erst einmal fassen und ging in den Garten. Der Himmel war blau, weit und breit kein Teufel, außer einige schwarze Ozonlöcher, die der Vatikan verursacht hat , war nichts zu sehen.  
" Hahaa!, den Luzifer habe ich erwischt, dieses Arschloch, sagte ich zu mir, und schüttelte den Kopf.
Nach einem kurzen Spaziergang im Garten kam ich auf die Idee an Mutter Theresa zu schreiben. Sie ist Albanerin, dachte ich, und sie kann mir die Adresse geben: muttertheresa@himmel.pa " Pa"  machte ich für das Paradies und so dachte ich meine Email kann dem Luzifer entkommen. Nach zwei Tagen bekam ich eine Antwort mit der Adresse. Die Adresse war so: zot@.uni " uni " für das Universum " Zot " bedeutet Gott im Albanischen. Ich bedankte mich bei Mutter Theresa und schickte nach oben folgende Email:

Sehr geehrter Herr,
Sehr geehrte Engel und Engelinen  ( Engel und Engelinen weil man nicht weiß ob Gott persönlich die Korrespondenz bearbeitet ) 
Ich möchte nur die Wahrheit wissen und bitte sei mit  mir göttlich, d.h. gut, den solange ich kein Antwort auf diese Fragen kriege, werde ich Protestant bleiben und werde gegen alle Büchern protestieren die  heilig sein wollen,  weil jene Bücher beleidigen Dein Intelligenz!!!
Beginnen wir am Anfang.
Du schufst den Menschen aus der Erde, so steht es. Ich habe feststellen können da so was unmöglich ist, weil das nicht zusammen hält. Wenn man den Mann betrachtet, kann man nicht feststellen das er aus dieser Materie geschaffen wurde. Ich vermute es muss Schlamm gewesen sein. Warum ich so denke entnehme bitte aus der erste Zeile. Habe bitte die Güte und sag mir bitte, woraus entstanden die Tiere, die Pflanzen und schließlich die Erde !
Zweitens, als Du  ihn schufst  pustest  Du ihm in seine Nase und schenktest ihm so alle nötigen männlichen genetischen Informationen. Das war gut. Bis hier ging alles in Ordnung und ich habe keine Einwende. Adam gab Dir die Idee eine Frau zu schaffen, weil ihm zu langweilig war. Du warst einverstanden und dachtest, dass der Mann einen Spaßvogel braucht.  Und diesen Spaß soll er mit einer Frau bekommen. Hier beginnt das Problem unsere Probleme. Du nahmst nicht wieder die Erde wie Du sagtest oder den Schlamm wie ich sage um eine Frau herzustellen, sondern tatest Adam weh und zogst ihm eine Rippe raus und davon schufst Du die Frau. Obwohl mehr Erde gab als Rippen! Meine Probleme liegen genau hier: Adam war geklont, daraus wurde Eva, und dann heiratete Adam sich selbst. Die Rippe Adams hatte männliche genetische Informationen, und daraus schufst Du eine Frau die sich heute wie ein Mann benimmt. Durch diese Klonen entstand ein Mischmasch an Geschlechtern hier. Männer die sich als Frauen fühlen, und Frauen die sich als Männer fühlen oder sogar beides in eine Seele: "Monosexuelle, Bisexuelle, Heterosexuelle, Homosexuelle und Lesben! Katastrophaler Fehler. Ich möchte gern wissen warum nahmst Du für die Frau so ein edles Material, die Knochen, aber für den Mann den Schlamm, und was für ein! Und, kann es sein, daß auch die Raubkatze aus der Rippe geschaffen wurde ? Weil die Frauen hier plündern unsere Haushaltskasse so gründlich ?
Hier erwarte ich eine ausführliche Begründung.
Drittens: Warum schufst Du nur zwei Personen ? Warum tatest Du, als ob es nichts wäre, daß die Geschwister sich heiraten ? Gab es keinen Schlamm mehr, kein Erde oder wo lag das Problem. 
Hier möchte ich eine plausible Begründung und warum soll die Menschheit ein Produkt des Inzuchts sein ?
Viertens : Du sagtest, Du schufst Adam und Eva, das war eine sehr gute Idee. Aber ich habe wohl eine große Bemerkung: Warum schufst Du den Mensch so wie ein Tiere ohne Selbstbewußtsein. Der wußte nicht das er ein Mensch WAR, er wußte nicht einmal das er nackt im heiligen Paradies lief. Unsere Verfassungen heute verbieten so etwas? Warum soll auf unserem Planeten etwas verboten werden, was im heiligen Paradies Gang und Gebe war ? Und das war nicht genug, Du legtest die beiden unschuldige Kreaturen rein. Warum ? Ganz einfach, Du brachtest die beiden in den Garten Eden und sagtest ihnen das dieses Obst nicht zu essen sei. Also, Du verbittest  uns das Obst, aber nicht das Nacktsein ! Und da konfrontiertest Du  uns mit dem, was wir lieben,  mit dem Verbotenen.  Nicht weil wir es unbedingt wollten, aber weil Du uns solche genetisches Code gabst. Eben das Verbotene zu lieben. Meine Frage hier wäre: Kennst Du die Zukunft ? Und wenn Du sie kennst, warum brachtest Du uns dahin, wo wir bestraft werden konnten. Erkläre mir bitte auch warum die Tiere im Paradies sprechen sollten ? Und warum können sie heute nicht mehr. Wäre es nicht besser gewesen daß ein Lamm sagt: " Bitte schlachte mich nicht, bitte ziehe mein Haut nicht ab " und mußten erst die Grünen so stark werden, daß wir mehr Respekt vor  den Tieren haben. Und warum hast Du mit den Grünen so lange gezögert ? Warum schicktest Du sie nicht mindestens in Cäsars Zeit? Und warum willst du sie wieder ausradieren ? Und warum brauchtest du Haidar ? Und warum schufst du Schröder so wie er ist ?
Du kamst und sagtest ? Warum habt ihr euch vorne bedeckt ?  Sie waren nicht bedeckt, sie trugen einen Tanga aus reiner Natur. Denn Adam und Eva waren die erste Grünen überhaupt, wie du weißt Mitglieder von Joschka Partei! Wäre ich Adam gewesen , hätte ich diese Frage nicht verstanden ! Und ich verstehe nicht warum sollten sie nackt bleiben ? Und wie sollten wir uns vermehren wenn wir gar nicht wußten wofür wir diese Elemente haben. Sie liefen nackt und dabei schämten sie sich gar nicht! 
Wie bitte sollten wir im Paradies Sex haben ? Und wir konnten ihn auch nicht haben, weil  du da ständig warst! Hier konntest Du sagen z.B. der Instinkt hätte uns in diese Richtung getrieben ! Ach , ja und dann wären wir mit unseren Kindern den ganzen Tag nackt gelaufen ! FKK im Paradies!  Hier brauche ich auch eine Antwort; weil so was unsere Götter hier  verboten haben!
Fünftens: Da meine Vorfahren Tanga trugen, aus reinem Naturblatt Du bestraftest sie wegen eines Obstes! Heute wenn wir nackt laufen würden, würde man uns bestrafen, meistens auf Bewährung und man wird uns als Exebizionisten bezeichnen. Imitation des Pardies ist hier verboten. Weil wir hier gute verstanden haben dass Nackt laufen ist heilig und Paradiessache! ? Unsere Gerichte auf unserem Planet Erde bestrafen das Stehlen eines Apfel nicht, sogar die Kriminellen kriegen das erste Mal auf Bewährung! 
Warum kennst Du  so was nicht, wie Bewährung oder Bewährungshelfer zum Beispiel ? Wegen eines Obstes jagtest Du uns aus dem Paradies. Der Mensch ist so großzügig das man Dir einen Sack davon geschenkt hätte. Schön, oder besser gesagt gar nicht schön. Du machtest uns sterblich und wir gaben uns sehr viele Mühe das Paradies zu entdecken, dort wo wir nie sterben und Billiarde von Jahren leben werden. Ich verzichte ausdrücklich darauf. Die Motive, sehe bitte unten nach!
Lieber Gott, hiermit möchte ich der Frau eine Anerkennung aussprechen. Sie war genial mit diesem Apfel. Warum meine ich das? Weil, hätte die Frau kein Obst gegessen entweder wäre nur Adam und Eva als Einwohner auf dieser Erde geblieben, weil ihnen nicht bewußt war, daß sie Sex machen können oder heute hätte die Erde Billiarde Menschen gehabt und wären  vor Hunger gestorben, da Du uns keine lebensfähigen Planeten in der Nähe gelassen hast. Wir können alles bis jetzt Gesagte vergessen, aber erklären mir bitte warum läßt du zu, das Kain Abel tötet und so die Menschheit nicht nur ein Produkt der Inzucht ist, sondern auch eine Produkt von Kriminellen? Hier brauche ich wirklich eine ausführliche Begründung! Sonst mein Glaube ist futsch!
Kann es sein das du viele Fehler machst und uns immer neue Propheten schickst, warum brauchen wir 200 Religionen und Sekten? Warum schreibst du  so viele Bücher  und wem willst Du sie verkaufen und wer bekommt das Geld ?
O.k. Du schicktest uns später neue Propheten und in deinem neuesten Buch ( du schreibst ab und zu neue Bücher, jetzt hast Du mit Bohlen Konkurrenz bekommen, er ist auch Autor geworden, wie Du!) lese ich, dass mich dort oben im Paradies viele hübsche Frauen erwarten. Hiermit möchte ich das Paradies kündigen und frage Dich, ob es einen neutralen Ort wie z.B. die Schweiz im Himmel gibt. Keine Hölle, kein Paradies oder gibt es die Möglichkeit, daß ich hier verfaule ohne eine andere Reise unternehmen zu müssen, weil ich Angst vom Fliegen habe ? Warum verzichte ich auf diese Weise, schriftlich und unwiderruflich  auf das Paradies ?  Meine Rippe ist daran Schuld. Besser gesagt der Mensch den Du aus meiner Rippe schufst. Sie sagt, entweder wir beide ins Paradies, ohne andere Frauen oder als Alternative bittet für mich die Hölle. Außerdem möchte ich nicht Billiarde von Jahren leben. Kurz gesagt meine Rippe hat viel männliches und ist nicht fast vom Manne zu unterscheiden, da Du sie mit männlichen genetischen Informationen voll gepumpt hast.
Warum möchte ich nicht ins Paradies. Ins Paradies sagten die Profis der Religion geht man mit seiner Frau. Mit Schwierigkeiten schaffe ich den Tag hier, und wie soll ich bitte die gleiche Frau für Billiarde Jahre ertragen ? Die Scheidung hast Du hier verboten, die Scheidung hast du im Paradies verboten und ich soll Billiarde Jahre mit der gleiche Rippe leben, nein Danke!!! Das Paradies mit gleichen Mensch für die Ewigkeit, ist die reine Hölle! Das ist nicht menschlich, weil unsere Code den Du uns schenktest so was kann nicht ertragen !
Ist es möglich zum Beispiel, daß ich nach dem Tode Richtung Himmel die Milchstraße befahre aber meine Frau die Joghurt Straße benutzt, weil sie muse überall umrühre so wie Trapatoni.  Andererseits ist meine Rippe interessiert, ob es ein Paradies für Frauen gibt, wo auf sie ein Dutzend von Männern warten.
Falls es so was nicht gibt, warum?
PS:
 Ich habe meiner Frau nicht erzählt das der ganze St. Pauli  in der Hölle ist, weil ich gern nach der Verbrennung und die höllische Desinfektion ein bißchen  Spaß haben möchte.
Mit besten Empfehlungen und mit freundlicher Hochachtung!
Übrigens, ich soll nicht vergessen: Bist du wirklich überall, wenn es so ist, warum ist so und was suchst du in unseren Schlafzimmer ?

Sept.02 Nga nje mik i imi.

----------


## Mr_Right

Hey dein freunds Brief zu Gott war sehr interesant, aber ist das war?
Hat dein Freund überhaupt ein antwort bekomen? Wenn er ein antwort bekommen hat dann wo ist es? Ich will es lesen!
Funktioniert diese email adresse zot@.uni ? Ich will Got auch ein Brief schreiben.
Woher ist er zu die Idee gekommen Gott ein Brief zu schreiben?
Aber ich muss sagen sein Brief war sehr lang aber auch sehr Bedeutungsvoll.

Tschüss!!

----------


## kulla

paskam qef t'a lexoj kete. nga titulli me duket se thote korrespondende me zotin. a ka ndonje mundesi perkthimi. please. pretty please. bitte tre here.

----------


## ALBA

Kulla hudh paret se me duhet dy dite me e perkthy lool.Skam pas kohe,sa te gjej kohe te lire do mundohem ta perkthej pjes pjes,do kerkoj dhe ndihmen e Rezit ne qofte se ai ka mundesi.

pershendetje nga Alba

----------


## Devilish

po me e shkurtu i cik si text ke mundesi e? Se edhe ne na duhen dy dite me e lexu.

Gruss

----------


## ALBA

Tregimin e mesiperm e perktheva ne anglisht. Ndoshta nuk eshte perkthyer prefekt por u mundova me aq sa kisha mundesi .

Titulli eshte Korespodenc me Zotin .



I am a protestant. A chronic protestant. I protest against all things move, because they move too fast, and against all things do not move, because they do not move, nevertheless protest I also against the things too slowly move, evenly because they slip too slowly forward.
And I have to become enough reasons still fundamental protestant, when which I am today. For years I endeavor to find truth, succeeded myself it to me however not.
To Seit years endeavor I truth to find, succeeded myself it me however not. I tried to separate zuckerkoerner and salt grains, which were so terriblly mixed. They were too small and for thousand years mixed. The which one needs to be able to separate goettliche authority. From emergency and from love for the truth this correspondence with God emergency developed.

Since I was in this chaotic situation, I decided to send email to the God, so that I the correct information of wars, which I absolutely need. The time was ripe, and I had to act. I needed its address and began my adventure here. I called in the Vatikan and asked for the address of God.

One said God to me no address and none " Htpp" and it does not possess " DOT com. " God is everywhere. I called a Imam and asked him also. He did not say Allahu Egbar has an address and he is everywhere. I called a Rabin and the answer was the same. This Ueberallsein made problems for me and pleased themselves not.

More frequently I heard love make in my bedroom with the noise. It was unpleasant me, because the noises came times from down and times from above. Times I could not locate it. Such a thing even if it from God comes, is disturbing and I could not understand which search he in my bedroom, at least here I would like to be alone. Now I could not really understand why God everywhere to be am, as the state security service. In my bedroom dear I only my next one, but I make no sins real there. I felt pursued and observe, constantly! Why, I do not understand this control really!

Since I could not get to know an address, from those, which should know and have this address, I called the information. "Deutsche Telekom good day, which I can do for you do?" "Die address of God, please!"

" How is its surname? - I looked around around me, scratched me at the head and said: " I white it does not " - " In which city does he live? - " He lives everywhere, said I, " or on another Planeten." !"

- " It does not do wrong to me, we has addresses from everywhere, only from this planet. In order to get this address, you must call the dead ones. I recommend Mobilcom." to you;


- I could not understand why the dead ones such an important address to know should and not the living persons. Not even the Vatikan, not even the Rabin and the Imam however a dead one could know it!!! A dead one knows the address of God!

The dead ones know more, than the living persons, it are not to be seized! Now I understand the reaction PUT in! It carried 129 Russians in the other world! Why? Because the Russians should learn new address. The Russians are wiessen more than other, as always! I found it kool that it apologized.

Russian families remained partly childless and he said simply to apology like if someone the other one into the foot step by mistake and say " Apology bitte" and that war'es! - you "Haben the address of the devil?", I continued, only out of curiosity. I did not want actually at all to have this address  .....

Vazhdon neser ...

----------


## ALBA

- " Erwin devil ", she asked. - " A devil ", no matter how its first name is! - " Yes, which reads: erwin@teufel.com - " And why they have the address of the devil, and not from God, " I asked furiously. - " Because devil is opposition of God, and the opposition is now the CDU." - "Sie " probably also the address of the dog,;, I added!

- " Clearly " said if the pleasant am correct, as pleasantly as the 0190 voice! dieterhundt@t online.de - " That is " a moved world; , I meant. One has the address of devil, one has the address of the dog, but not God, which for a teuflische and animalische discrimination! - nothing different one remained for me, than searching alone.

I sent and got the first email with gott@t online.de this answer:" gott@t online.de... unknown user/participant existed nicht:" " The Germans are not in such a way religioes", I thought "Gut, I tried the following address with Vatikan and: deus@vatican.org. Minutes there later was the Anwort, with the following text. Vatikan black hole in the sky, admits as " Homo Homines Erektion est!" Admits for its ORG at the end it intentionally without " IE" write.

" Huh", I thought, nevertheless an answer from unknown quantities place. I must try further. And a new address wrote: gott@hi.net.com " Rear one " for skies. "Net", that it is nice with me. The answer lasted also not for a long time with the following text. " unknown user/Daemon delivri massage. "Verdammte Scheisse" I thought. The Daemon controls the correspondence direction sky. Signature down: The address luzifer@666.com.hier

" Uhuuu " , I have trembled before fear. I separated the InterNet connection for one while. I had to seize myself only once and went into the garden. The sky was not blue, far and broadly no devil, except some black ozone holes, which the Vatikan caused, was anything to be seen. " Hahaa!, I got the Luzifer, said and vibrated this asshole, I to me, the head.


To a short walk in the garden I came on the idea nut/mother Theresa to write. It is Albanerin, thought I, and it can give me the address: muttertheresa@himmel.pa " Pa" I made for the paradies and thought in such a way I mean email can from the Luzifer escape. After two days I got an answer with the address. The address was like that: zot@.uni " university " for the universe " Zot " means God in the Albanian one. I thanked you nut/mother Theresa and sent upward the following email:

Dear Sir, very honoured angels and Engelinen (angel and Engelinen because one not white whether God personally the correspondence works on) I would like to know only the truth and please are with me goettlich, i.e. good, so long I no answer to these questions the war, will remain I protestant and against all books protest those to be holy want, because those books insult your intelligence!!! We begin at the beginning.

You created humans from the earth, then it stands. I determine could there so which am impossible, because that does not hold together. If one regards the man, one cannot determine which he from this subject was created. I assume it must mud have been. Why I think in such a way infer please from the first line. Property please the quality and say to me please, from what developed the animals, the plants and finally the earth! Secondly, as you him created pustest you him into its nose and gave him so all necessary male genetic information. That was good. Until everything went here into order and I did not have object.


Adam gave to create you the idea a woman, because him was too boring. You agreed and thought that the man needs a fun bird. And it is to get this fun with a woman. Here the problem begins our problems. You did not take again the earth as you said or the mud as I to legend around a woman to manufacture, but did Adam pain and pulled to him a rib raus and of it created you the woman. Although more earth gave than ribs!

My problems lie exactly here: Adam was cloned, from this EH became, and then Adam married itself. The rib of Adam had male genetic information, and from this you created a woman today like a man behave. From this mixing machine at sexes resulted to clones here. Men as women feel, and women as men feel or even both into a soul: "Monosexuelle, Bisexuelle, heterosexual, homosexual and lesbians! Catastrophic error. I would like gladly to know why took you for the woman such a noble material, the bones, but for the man the mud, and which for in! And, it can be that also the robbery cat from the rib was created? Because the women here pluendern our family budget so thoroughly?
Here I expect a detailed reason. Thirdly: Why did you create only two persons? Why did you do, as if it would not be anything that brothers and sisters marry themselves? There was no more mud, no earth or where the problem lay. Here would I like a plausible reason and why should mankind a product of the Inzuchts be?  

Vazhdon....

----------


## ALBA

Fourth: You said, you created Adam and Eva, that were a very good idea. But I have probably a large remark: Why you created humans as animals without self-confident its. That did not know which it humans WAS, it did not even know which it naked in the holy paradies ran. Our conditions today forbid such a thing? Why is something to be forbidden on our planet, what gives course in the holy paradies and was? And that was not enough, you put the two innocent creatures purely. Why? Completely simply, you brought the two into the garden to Eden and did not say to them this fruit not to eat are. Thus, you ask us the fruit, but not the naked its! And there you confronted us with what we loved, with the forbidding. Because we did not want it absolutely, but because you gave us such genetic code. To love evenly the forbidding. My question would be here: Do you know the future?


And if you know it, why you brought us there where we could be punished. Explain me please also why the animals in the paradies to speak should? And why they cannot do today no more. It would be not better been that a lamb says: " Please do not slaughter me, please pull my skin not off " and only the Greens had to become so strong that we have more respect for the animals. And why did you hesitate with the Greens so for a long time? Why did you send it not at least in Caesars time? And why do you want to again rub out it? And why did you need? And why did you create Schroeder like that as it are?

You came and said? Why you you in front covered? They were not covered, them carried a Tanga from pure nature. Because Adam and Eva were the first Greens at all, how you know members of Joschka a party! If I would have been Adam, I would not have understood this question! And I do not understand why should it remain naked? And as we should increase if we did not know at all for which we these elements to have. They did not run naked and were ashamed them at all! How please should we have Sex in the paradies? And we could not have it also, because you were there constant! Here you e.g. the instinct could say us in this direction would have driven! Oh, and then we would naked have run all day long with our children! FKK in the paradies! Here I need also an answer; because so which our Gods forbade here!



Fuenftens: There my ancestors Tanga carried, from pure nature sheet you punished them because of a fruit! Today if we would run naked, one would punish us, mostly on probation and one will call us Exebizionisten. Imitation of the Pardies is here forbidden. Because we understood here good that naked to be run are holy and Paradiessache! ? Our courts on our planet earth do not punish a stealing apple, even the criminal ones wars the first time on probation! Why do you know in such a way which not, how probation or probation officer for example? Because of a fruit you hunted us from the paradies. Humans are so generously which one you a bag of it would have given. Beautifully, or better said not at all beautifully. You made us mortal and we gave yourself very many for trouble the paradies to discover, where we will live to never die and billiarde of years. I do expressly without it. The motives, check please down!

Dear God, hereby I would like to express the woman an acknowledgment. It was ingenious with this apple. Why do I mean that? Because, the woman would not have fruit either would be eaten only Adam and Eva remained as inhabitants on this earth, because it was not conscious to them that they can make Sex or today would have the earth billiarde humans had and would be before hunger died, since you did not leave us lebensfaehigen planets in the proximity. We can all up to now saying forget, but explain to me please why permit you, who kill Kain Abel and so mankind not only a product of the in-breeding is, but also product of criminal ones? Here I really need a detailed reason! Otherwise my faith is futsch!

Vazhdon

----------


## ALBA

Can it be which you many errors makes and to us always new Propheten sends, why we need 200 religions and sparkling wines? Why do you write so many books and whom you want to sell her and who gets the money? O.k. You sent later new Propheten to us and in your newest book (you write from time to time new books, now you with planks competition got, he also author became, as you!) I read that in the paradies many pretty women expect me there above. Hereby I would like to quit the paradies and ask you whether there a neutral place e.g. Switzerland in the sky is. No hell, paradies or does not give it the possibility to have to undertake that I here putrid without another journey, because I have fear of flies?

Why do I do, in this way in writing and irrevocablly without the paradies? My rib is to it debt. Better said humans whom you from my rib created. She says, either we both in the paradies, without other women or than alternative asks for me hell. In addition I would not like to live billiarde of years. Briefly said my rib has much male and is not nearly from the man to to be differentiated, since you pumped it with male genetic information fully. Why I would not like in the paradies. In the paradies the professionals of the religion said go one with its wife. With difficulties I create the day here, and as am I please the same woman for billiarde years borne?

The divorce you forbade, forbade the divorce you in the paradies and are here I billiarde years with the same rib to live, no to thanks!!! The paradies with same humans for the eternity, is pure hell! That is not human, because our code which you us did not give so which can borne! It is possible for example that I drive on the Milky Way after death direction sky however my wife the yogurt road used, because she agitates MUSE everywhere as Trapatoni. On the other hand my rib is interested whether there is a paradies for women, where for her waits a dozen of men. If there so which is not, why?

----------


## ALBA

HP: I do not have my wife that the whole pc. Pauli in hell am told, because I would like to have the hoellische disinfection a little fun gladly after the burn and. With best recommendations and with friendly respect! By the way, I am not to forget: Are you really everywhere, if it is like that, why are so and which you look for in our bedrooms? 



Sept.02 Nga nje mik i imi.

----------

